# SEALED OR PORTED?



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

I was just wondering what the best route was for my sub box, ported or sealed? I have a pair of Alpine VR12's and they'll be going in the trunk of a 94 Sentra, i obviously wnat some thump but it to sound good too what are the pro's and con's of the two designs? Thanks


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

what is reccomened for the subs?


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

I don't really know i bought them off a friend along with a V12 amp 400 watts or something it worked really good in his car but he got a new set up so i grabbed it cheap! Just wanted the best sound and want to do it once only.


----------



## fokis02 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'd do 1 to 1.25cuft sealed and put some power to them.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

You'll get more output with less power out of a ported box, and they can be made to sound as well as a sealed box. With a ported box, you will need to sacrifice more space, but they offer greatere flexibility, especially if you make interchangable ports.

For soudn quality, you would probably want to tune a ported enclosure to 32 hz or lower, i wouldnt go lower than 26 hz though, depending on the Fs of the sub.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

So more space for a ported but it'll sound better with less power, and a ported box less space but you can put the power to them?


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

http://www.jlaudio.com/tutorials/magic/index.html

long read but it helped me


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

new94 said:


> So more space for a ported but it'll sound better with less power, and a ported box less space but you can put the power to them?


no no, it will get louder, whether it will actually sound better or not is a completely different story. I don't like the way ported boxes sound, the response is too uneven and you sacrifice the upper end extension just for a higher efficiency down low. It's WAY too hard to get a flat response out of a ported box IMO, it can be done but it takes a lot of EQing.

Also, you took the extra effiency comment the wrong way. Ported boxes will be louder for the same amount of power yes, but you can also feed _more_ power into the sub than sealed (it depends on the frequency you're playing and the box's tuning frequency, but for 90% of the sub's usable range you can feed it more power when it's ported). As long as you have a subsonic filter and a reasonable lowpass frequency, a sub can handle more power mechanically when it's ported than when it's sealed, especially around the tuning frequency.


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

slow200 said:


> http://www.jlaudio.com/tutorials/magic/index.html
> 
> long read but it helped me


yeah. read that.
i agree with slow200... it helped me out picking what i want alot.
(* and JL own EVERYTHING. IMO. haha *)

thats all ive had is JL's started with 2 12x3D2's thumping around town.. moving up to a ..........


like ima say  you should see.


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

new94 said:


> I was just wondering what the best route was for my sub box, ported or sealed? I have a pair of Alpine VR12's and they'll be going in the trunk of a 94 Sentra, i obviously wnat some thump but it to sound good too what are the pro's and con's of the two designs? Thanks



COMP 12" VR dual 2 - 12" subwoofer
Product Features

* Size (IN., CM): 12, 30.5
* Impedance (OHMS): 2 DVC (2-ohm Dual Voice Coil)
* Max Rec Amplifier Power (WATTS PEAK): 800
* Maximum Amplifier Power (WATTS RMS): 400
* Sensitivity (dB 1W/1M): 86.4
* Frequency Response (HZ): 25-500
* Mounting Depth (IN., CM): 6, 15.3
* Mounting Hole Diameter (IN., CM): 10-15/16, 27.8
* Min Rec Sealed Box Vol (CU. FT., LITERS): 1.0, 28.3
* Max Rec Sealed Box Vol (CU. FT., LITERS): 4.6, 130.3
* Min Rec Vented Box Vol* (CU. FT., LITERS): 1.75, 49.6
* Max Rec Vented Box Vol* (CU. FT., LITERS): 2.25, 63.8

Product Description

The totally-new CompVR is KICKER’s most powerful round sub - and that means things are gonna get loud. What kind of bass turns you on? Pounding and bigger-than-life? - you’ll want yours in a vented box. Tight and solid? - it’s a sealed box for you. It’s your choice - the CompVR is ready to stand and deliver huge low end that revs up the excitement wherever there’s bass to be played. If you’re totally whack, the 18-inch CVR18 is a foot-and-a-half of one megawatt madness. In five different sizes with 2- or 4-Ohm dual voice coil options, there’s a KICKER CompVR for everyone - everyone that can stand the pressure, that is.
Optional cast aluminum grills are available in textured black paint or raw for custom finishing.


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

fokis02 said:


> I'd do 1 to 1.25cuft sealed and put some power to them.


watch that though.
too much space can hurt the sub. and it sounds shotty.
:banana: 
:jawdrop:


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Well thanks for all the input i'm probably gonna go towards sealed box now i've heard from a few people that they sound alot stronger and hit harder that way. Go to the local shop and see what i can work out, MORE $$$. Anyway's thanks for the info.


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

new94 said:


> Well thanks for all the input i'm probably gonna go towards sealed box now i've heard from a few people that they sound alot stronger and hit harder that way. Go to the local shop and see what i can work out, MORE $$$. Anyway's thanks for the info.




hey look at this as well new94

Boxes


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

new94 said:


> Well thanks for all the input i'm probably gonna go towards sealed box now i've heard from a few people that they sound alot stronger and hit harder that way. Go to the local shop and see what i can work out, MORE $$$. Anyway's thanks for the info.


ported will definitely "hit harder", not sealed
like I said above ported is always louder, but the sq is questionable. You can build one that retains most of the transient response of a sealed box, but a good part of "sound quality" is frequency response, which ported setups fail miserably at nearly all of the time. Some (most) people don't care about that though, so ported would probably be fine, and it will definitely be louder.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

DijitaL said:


> COMP 12" VR dual 2 - 12" subwoofer
> Product Features.........


that's the kicker CVR, he has alpine VRs, different subs


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

sr20dem0n said:


> that's the kicker CVR, he has alpine VRs, different subs


ahh!! thanks for pointing that at.

i cant find the specs for that one.


----------

